# Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln



## Ullov Löns (31. März 2009)

Seit einem Jahr ungefähr geistert durch unsere Interessengemeinschaft die Idee gemeinsam angeln zu gehen. Natürlich ist es schwer, viele Leute unter einen Hut zu bekommen, deswegen sind wir zunächst mal nur zu fünft losgezogen, um unsere virtuelle Freundschaft auf den Prüfstand der Realität zu stellen.

Die fünf waren Dru - David, Maok - Jan, Wickedwalleye - Kai, Windmaster -Baggi und meinereiner.

Das Ziel auszusuchen war meine Sache. Da ich im Herbst auf einer traumhaften, aber wenig frequentierten kleinen dänischen Insel gefischt hatte, die neben landschaftlich atemberaubenden Fischplätzen, vielen Forellen und wenig Angler schnell und günstig zu erreichen war, wählte ich diese wiederum aus, um die drei Newbies an die Sache heranzuführen.

Baggi und ich fischen seit vielen Jahren gemeinsam auf die Silberfische und habe durchaus ein bißchen Erfahrung, sodass es möglich sein sollte die Bremer Jungs an den Fisch zu bringen. Da Baggi mehr mit der Fliege fischt und mit Jan da einen Mitstreiter gefunden hatte und David, Kai und ich mehr die Spinnflitzengrobmotoriker sind, brauchten wir Strände, die zum einen beides erlauben und zum anderen einigermaßen wettersicher sind.

Am Donnerstag holten wir dann die drei Bremer vom Bahnhof ab. Die Fliegenfischer nahmen das eine Auto und die Spinnangler saßen in dem anderen. Schon auf der Fahrt wurde gequasselt, theoretisiert und Angelanekdoten ausgetauscht. Bei einem kleinen Snackstopp bei Mäckes wurde klar, dass sich auch die Flifis blendend verstehen und sich schon fett die Köppe heiß geschnackt hatten.

Auf den Punkt genau kamen wir an der Fähre an. Schnell rüber und ab zum Haus gebraust. Dort angekommen gab es erstmal eine kleine Vesper und rein in die Watbüxes. Das Haus war klasse. Einfach, modern, super ausgestattet. Etwas irritiert mußten wir das Fehlen eines Fernsehers feststellen, allerdings wurde dieser in den nächsten Tagen auch nicht vermißt.

Zum Angeln blieben noch knapp anderthalb Stunden Zeit, sodass wir eine nahe Inselspitze anfuhren, um dort die ersten Testwürfe zu machen. Meterhohe Wellen, mächtiger Gegenwind und braune Suppe machten das Angeln zu einem zweifelhaften Vergnügen, sodass wir uns nach etwas über einer Stunde entschlossen uns der Gerstenkaltschale zuzuwenden und Davids Kochkünste zu bewundern. Das leckere exotische Gericht wurde schnell verputzt, aber dann folgte die erste Katastrophe. Die avisierte Biermenge konnte nicht geschafft werden. Da wir alle ziemlich fertig von den vorangegangenen Wochen waren ging es frühzeitig in die Heia, um beim Einschlafen an den Traumstrand zu denken.

Freitag

6 Uhr 30. Meine innere Uhr schmeißt mich aus dem Bett. Die Stirn ist leicht erhitzt und in mir fühlt es sich unruhig an - Meerforellenfieber.

Die anderen lassen sich Zeit, sodass ich mich mit den wesentlichen Dingen des Lebens beschäftigen kann, wie Blinker in die Box sortieren oder Haken austauschen. Langsam lassen sich die anderen sehen und nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück geht es ab ans Wasser. 

Die Küstenlinie an der wir fischen verläuft zunächst über 1,5km in Ost-West-Richtung, um dann in einem Bogen rund 3,5km von Nord nach Süd zu verlaufen. Auf unserer Seite steht ziemlich starker Wind und recht hohe Wellen schlagen an den Strand. Das Revier ist äußerst steinig. Kleine Buchten mit ausgeprägten Spitzen liegen dicht aneinander. Überall gibt es kleine Sandflächen, Seegraswiesen, riesen Steine und Riffe, die mal dicht am Strand und mal gerade noch in Wurfweite liegen.

Da ich an der Strömungskante der großen Spitze fischen will, mache ich an den ersten Spitzen nur ein paar Würfe und laufe zügig den Strand entlang. Hinter mir am ersten Riff bricht Baggi den Bann. Mit einem vermutlich untermaßigen Fisch entsilbert er sich und die ganze Truppe.

Mich zieht es weiter und weiter Richtung Norden. Das Geklettere ist ziemlich anstrengend, sodass ich trotz meiner atmungsaktiven Kleidung schwitze wie eine Sau. Ein Stück hinter mir folgt David, der mich irgendwann einholt und wir fischen dann Seite an Seite. Hinter einer weiteren großen Spitze schlägt es dann bei mir ein. Ich drille den Fisch, hole ihn ran und mache beim Keschern einen Anfängerfehler. Die Rutenspitze geht hoch, der Fisch schüttelt sich und schwimmt wieder frei im baltischen Meer. Ich grinse mir eins und ärgere mich dann ein wenig, aber der Fisch hatte keine 50 und eigentlich ist es ok so.

Wenig später dann Vollzug. Eine gute Endvierzigerin wird gekonnt gedrillt und gelandet und zum Verzehr einbehalten.

David ist mittlerweile von der stressigen Waterei auf dem Hungerast und völlig dehydriert, sodass er sich entschließt zurück zum Auto zu gehen, um etwas zu essen und zu trinken. Ich habe meine leichten Zweifel, ob der Zweckmäßigkeit dieses Unternehmens, da das eine gute Stunde Fußmarsch in Neopren durch schwerstes Terrain bedeutet, aber gut.

Gute zwanzig Minuten später taucht David wieder auf. Ich bin verblüfft. Auf dem Weg hat er Kai und Jan getroffen, die ihn kurz verpflegt haben und jetzt knappe 50m neben uns angeln.

Im Gegenlicht zeichnen die beiden sich scherenschnittartig vor der Sonne ab. Wir machen mittlerweile öfter mal Pause, weil es doch ziemlich anstrengend ist zwischen den Steinen entlang zu kraxeln.

Plötzlich zerreißt ein Schrei das Geräusch des Meeresrauschen. Die beiden an der Spitze stehen dicht aneinander, der eine watet an Land, er macht da irgendetwas, fragende Blicke zwischen David und mir. Fisch? In Wasser gefallen? Keine Ahnung. Schließlich geht Kai wie wir jetzt erkennen können wieder ins Wasser. Nass wird er dann wohl nicht sein.

Ich beschließe irgendwann mich auf den Rückweg zu machen und nehme David mit zu den beiden. Tatsächlich, Kai hat Silber in der Hand. Er freut sich wie nur was und wir freuen uns mit ihm.
Die drei sind völlig infiziert und angeln weiter, während ich mich auf den Weg zu Baggi und dem Auto mache. Dort angetroffen finde ich meinen Freund völlig hinüber vor. Mir geht es ähnlich und wir sitzen auf der Kofferraumklappe und schnacken dummes Zeug, während wir auf die Bremenconnection warten. 

Endlich tauchen sie am Horizont auf und nach gut 20 Minuten stehen sie vor uns. Was ist das? Da hat der Jan doch tatsächlich seine erste Ostseemefo am Gürtel hängen. Großes Hallo und Petri und ab nach Hause.

Würstchen und Kartoffelsalat lassen uns wieder zu Kräften kommen und die Biermenge wird heute auch erledigt. Bis in die Nacht hinein sitzen wir auf den Sofas und quasseln und lachen und sind froh, dass es keinen Fernseher gibt.

Samstag

Heute kommt Gerrit - Pikepauly. Der Junge hat sich extra auf den weiten Weg gemacht, um zwei Tage mit uns zu angeln und wir freuen uns auf ihn. Das er zwei Kisten mit einem goldfarbenen Erfrischungsgetränk mitbringt, das verleiht der Freude einen gewissen Nachdruck.

Gemeinsam mit dem frisch angekommenden "Sonnenfreund" frühstücken wir und machen uns auf den Weg. Wir wählen diesmal einen anderen Parkplatz, von dem wir mit einem halbstündigen Waldspaziergang an das andere Ende der gestrigen Strecke kommen. Es zeigt sich das in Baggi und mir das Fieber etwas stärker lodern muß, da wir ihnen im Wald doch eine nicht unerhebliche Strecke voraus sind. Am Wasser angekommen wende ich mich sofort nach rechts und lasse gute 300 Meter links liegen. Einerseits müssen wir uns gut verteilen und andererseits habe ich eine Stelle entdeckt, an der die Wellen schon weit vorm Ufer steil ansteigen und sich früh brechen. Durch umgestürzte Bäume an der Steilküste arbeite ich mich vor. An den Bäumen ist das Wasser sehr trüb und tief, sodass ich mich mit meiner 3m-Spinnflitze wie ein Indianer durchs Geäst drücke, um nicht zu stolpern und dann abzusaufen.

Als ich den Engpass überwunden habe, drehe ich mich um und sehe Baggi fleißig wedelnd auf einem Stein stehen. Ich gehe weiter und erreiche das kleine Riff. Die Sonne scheint klar und hell vom Himmel herab. Im Windschatten der Bäume und der Steilküste ist es frühlingshaft warm. Ein Wurf nach rechts vorne, einer nach links, einer weit geradeaus und einer rechts zur Seite. 

Der Blinker ist vielleicht noch 5m von mir entfernt und taumelt über 80cm Wassertiefe, da schlägt es ein wie der Blitz. Der Fisch ist nicht klein und jedesmal, wenn ich Druck mache um Schnur zu gewinnen geht er mir in die Bremse. Trotz des flachen Wassers bleibt er unten und drückt nur in die Schnur. Ich schaffe es ihn ein wenig zu mir zu bewegen. Die Forelle reagiert mit heftigem Rollen. Mit einem oder zwei beherzten Schritten nach vorne keschere ich den Fisch. Sie hat 62cm ist ist einfach schön. Ein Schrei löst sich!

Ich schaue rüber zu Baggi. Was sehe ich da? Baumelt da nicht was silbernes am Bein? Tatsächlich. Ich freue mich für ihn. Später zeigt sich, dass die gute 50 hat und das ist einfach nur schön.

Später macht sich Kai auf den Weg zu mir. Ich sehe ihn an den verzwickten Bäumen durch das Wasser waten und schreie: "Vorsicht! Da ist das tief!"

"Was sagst du?"

"Vorsicht! Es ist tief!!!"

Keine Antwort. Ich gebe auf. Wenig später steht er neben mir. Nach dem obligatorischen Petri die Frage: "Was meintest du? Ich habe nur verstanden, dass es tief sei."

Ich schaue etwas verblüfft. Achso, ja, schön das wir darüber gesprochen haben. 


David stößt zu uns und das Wetter wird ungemütlich. Wolken ziehen auf, es fängt heftig an zu wehen und wir entschliessen uns weiter zu gehen. Heute natürlich Richtung Süden auf die gestrige erfolgbringende Spitze. Der Weg ist eine Tortur. Durch den drehenden Wind wird jede Menge Seegras angespült und macht das Angeln schwierig. Wir kämpfen uns durch Matsch, Schlamm, riesige von der Steilküste gefallene Bäume und kürbis- bis kleinwagengroße Steine weiter nach Süden. Die beiden bleiben an der Spitze und ich gehe weiter bis zum größten Riff der Strecke. Ich fische eine Weile im mittlerweile eiskalten Wind, aber ohne Erfolg. Ich bin auch nicht richtig konzentriert. Die morgendliche ü60er läßt mich mehr als zufrieden sein und so reicht es mir den Blinker relativ stumpf durchs Wasser zu kurbeln. 
Nach einer Pause, bei der ich mich lange mit einem sehr netten Dänen unterhalte, beschließe ich umzukehren. Ich klettere die Steilküste hoch und finde einen moderaten Wanderweg vor, der mich bequem und angenehm zurück an den morgendlichen Ausgangspunkt führt.

Dort treffe ich Baggi zufrieden auf einem Baum sitzen. Wir angeln nicht weiter und schauen entspannt den anderen zu. Es ist einfach schön den Erfolg und die Kameradschaft zu geniesen, die wir schon solange miteinander teilen. Im Laufe der Jahre haben wir schon die merkwürdigsten Dinge gemeinsam beim Fischen erlebt, aber diese entspannte sitzen und schnacken im Moment des gemeinsamen Fanges hat immer wieder einen besonderen Stellenwert.

Heute Abend gibt est frisch geräucherte Meerforelle. Bei der Zubereitung qualifizierte sich Baggi noch mit einem lockeren Spruch zum Boardferkel des Jahrhunderts, aber über dessen Inhalt soll aus Rücksicht auf Honeyball und die anwesenden Nichtvolljährigen verzichtet werden. Gemeinsam mit Gerrit und dem genesenden David vernichten wir unsere Bierbestände und unterhalten uns bis spät in dem Abend.

Heute hat Deutschland gespielt und keinen hat es interessiert.

Sonntag

Wir wollen richtig früh los, denn Gerrit kann nicht allzu spät abreisen, sodass sich das Fischen noch lohnen soll. Nach dem gestrigen Abend gelingt das nur bedingt, sodass die Sonne schon hoch am Himmel steht, als wir am Wasser ankommen. Mich zieht es sofort wieder auf das gestrige Riff. Nach nur wenigen Minuten gibt es einen Schlag in der Rute. Der Fisch flankt wenige Meter vor mir und ist sofort wieder raus. Verflixt. Ich nehme es mit Humor und denke an den gestrigen Tag. Wenig später steht Kai neben mir und wir fischen konzentriert. Rums, wieder Einschlag, ich drille den Fisch bis vor meine Füße und er steigt aus. Kai schüttelt den Kopf und fragt: "Groß?" Ich sage: "Nee." - "Na gut, dass du die releast hast." Ich schaue etwas sparsam und denke mir, dass das mal echtes positives Denken ist. Wenig später gehe ich ein Stückchen weiter und wieder gibt es einen kurzen Kontakt und ich gehe leer aus. 

Nach einer Pause befische Kai und ich eine kleine Spitze. Da vorne, wo der helle Fleck ist, da wirf mal drüber. Boing Einschlag. Kais Rute biegt sich nur wenig und schonend wird der knapp 35cm lange Fisch zurückgesetzt.

Bei mir geht nicht viel und trotzdem fische ich verbissen weiter. Da die Flifis verschwunden sind, befische ich deren leeren Platz. Bei einem weitem Wurf kommt der Biss. Und wieder steigt der Fisch sofort aus. Ich werfe die gleiche Stelle nochmal an und diesmal klappt es. Die Endvierzigerin ist wohlgenährt und liefert für ihre Größe einen guten Fight. 

Wir treffen uns wieder am Strandaufgang. Kai, Baggi, Jan und ich. Einer fehlt. David! Wenig später kommt er um die Ecke. Was sieht man da? Zweimal Silber am Gürtel! Petri!

Baggi und ich machen Pause und die anderen fischen noch weiter aber es kommt nicht zählbares dabei raus.

Abends stellen wir fest, dass man auch ohne Bier fröhlich sein kann. Am nächsten Tag ist Abreise und da wir morgens noch fischen wollen geht es zeitig ins Bett.

Montag - Abreisetag

Viel zu erzählen gibt es nicht. Wir sind früh aufgestanden und erstmal an einen nahen aber völlig hoffnungslosen Strand gefahren. Dort haben wir bis zum Mittag erfolglos unsere Streamer und Blinker gebadet, um später zum Großreinemachen zum Haus zurückzufahren. Schnell und gut geputzt, Schlüssel abgegeben und ab nach Hause. Am Bahnhof gab es einen kurzen aber herzlichen Abschied und heute ist wieder Alltag. Die kleine Tour hat super Spaß gemacht und ich würde mit der Truppe jederzeit wieder losfahren.

Einen besonderen Dank an Steffen, der leider arbeitsbedingt nicht mitkonnte, der uns aber allabendlich mit dem Wetterbericht für den nächsten Tag versorgt hat. Hoffentlich bist du beim nächsten Mal mit, ein neues Ziel haben wir schon und nun hoffe ich dass die anderen ihre Fotos in diesen Thread stellen.


----------



## Ollek (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

:m Schöner Bericht und Petrie zum Event.

Das nächste mal bin ich für die Verpflegung zuständig.


Gruss |wavey:


----------



## macmarco (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Danke für den schööönen Bericht! Echt klasse gemacht 

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Dart (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Superfeiner Bericht, da macht das Lesen Spass.
Dickes Petrie zu dem gemeinsamen Event#6
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

schöner Bericht! Hast du Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Ich selber nicht, aber die anderen. Vielleicht kann ich sie auch direkt einarbeiten, ich sage dann bescheid...


----------



## Slotti (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Hört sich nach eine Menge Spass an :q


kurzweiliges Lesevergnügen , sehr schön geschrieben #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Schöner Bericht!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Toller Bericht, Uli!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Schön dabei gewesen zu sein!  Und danke für die Petris!

Es war ein erfolgreicher, spaßiger und sehr lehrreicher Mefotrip und unser Guide - ein "selbsternannter Küstenspezi" :q - hat uns tatsächlich alle sicher an den Fisch gebracht. Von uns Rookies blieb keiner Schneider - besser geht's nicht.

#r

Gratulation, Uli!


----------



## Maok (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Sehe ich auch so! 

Sehr spaßige, lehrreiche Angelegenheit und jeder hat seinen Fisch gefangen! Klasse! :g

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Schwarzwusel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Schöner Bericht Uli !!!! #6
Es scheint so als hättet Ihr Spass gehabt...


----------



## bewillknevill (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Super Bericht!!#6
DA Fiebert man beim lesen richtig mit.
Petri an euch!
Ben


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Schöner Bericht Uli!
Petri Heil zu dem Fischen und Glückwunsch den entsilberten.


----------



## knutemann (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Sehr nett zu lesenKlasse Bericht#6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Moin Uli,

 auch auf die Gefahr hin, dich mit "Wiederholungen" zu langweilen:

Das ist ein schöner Bericht.
Du schaffst es immer wieder "unsere Passion" in so tolle Worte zu kleiden!

Danke dafür !

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Nolfravel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Petri, wirklich supi Bericht.
Ist wirklich spannend zu lesen.
Vielen Dank dafür


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## SimonHH (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

klasse uli! #6 und petri an alle,die gepunktet haben :m


----------



## Tewi (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

ich kann nur sagen, MEHRGEHTNICHT....! best uli:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Super Tour und klasse geschrieben @ Uli!#6

Freut mich, dass ihr alle so gut gefangen habt, vor allem für den Langen...:q

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Living Dead (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Schönes Ding, so soll der Urlaub sein!


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Digges *Petri* euch allen #6 besonders @ WickedKai 

Schöner Bericht Uli, freue mich schon auf die Fotos.

Gruß Chris


----------



## bacalo (1. April 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Danke für diesen lesenswerten Bericht - machte Laune!


----------



## Honeyball (1. April 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Klasse Bericht!!!
Liest sich fast wie live dabei.

Vielen Dank, Ulli


----------



## goeddoek (1. April 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Best gemacht, Uli #6

Eben wieder ein echter Truttenlöns  :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Alter Falter... habe ich echt was verpaßt 

Tja, ging leider nicht aber beim nächsten mal versuche ich dabei zu sein!


Uli, in Sachen Wetterfrosch stehe ich doch immer zur Verfügung und mache das sehr gerne #h
Dafür ist kein Dank nötig, das ist für mich genauso selbstverständlich unter Freunden wie ein Schlafplatz, der Dir auch immer zur Verfügung steht #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. April 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Im ersten Posting sind jetzt Bilder....

und hier noch mehr.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. April 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

und noch ein paar...


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. April 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Es fehlen allerdings noch etliche Pics...


----------



## Pikepauly (1. April 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Ich hab leider Keine.

Das war ein Super Trip zu einem Super Ort mit Super Leuten.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Aufnahme in Eurer "Bude"!

@Uli 
Schöner Bericht!


----------



## DRU (2. April 2009)

*AW: Fünf Freunde am Meer - Die "Freunde der Sonne" gehen angeln*

Der Trip war wirklich spitze :q

Besten Dank nochmal an alle die dabei waren, an den bomben Guide und für den super Bericht, der einem beim Lesen immer wieder wundervoll zurückversetzt.

Ich kann den Herbst jetzt schon kaum erwarten


----------

